# Cutting acute angle bevels on the table saw



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

This jig is similar in concept to the one used on a sliding miter saw.
You add an known angle insert, like 45 degrees, then add the 
difference in degrees from 45, so the total is your desired angle. 

The table saw is el cheapo, the fence is a nightmare, the jig is over built and heavy, BUT the concept is exactly right:


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

Too complicate IMO. I simply clamp a straight board to the back of my piece that will ride atop the fence and keep the piece from dropping into the blade. Then I can cut an angle less (or is it more?) than 45 by running the board vertically through the angled blade. If the board is extremely long I'll mount a tall auxiliary fence to my stock fence first, use the same clamped-on-guide, then use a push pad to keep the board against the fence while cutting.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*yah, 2 ways to do it*

Tilt the work or tilt the blade. A tall fence for a tilted blade is the way I've usually seen it done. I would have made this jig, hollow out of plywood to make it lighter, and longer with a fence bar on the jig to register against to keep the material secure. It's an operation that comes up rarely for the table saw, but often on the miter saw. Flag boxes are one of those projects where the corners are mitered rather than beveled at acute angles. ...22 1/2 degrees I think?

Interesting discussion here: http://www.thisiscarpentry.com/2011/07/29/miter-angles-miter-saws/

Here's a cool jig for the miter saw:
http://www.garymkatz.com/Publications/OnSite/PDF Files/AcuteAngles.pdf


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> Tilt the work or tilt the blade. A tall fence for a tilted blade is the way I've usually seen it done. I would have made this jig, hollow out of plywood to make it lighter, and longer with a fence bar on the jig to register against to keep the material secure. It's an operation that comes up rarely for the table saw, but often on the miter saw. Flag boxes are one of those projects where the corners are mitered rather than beveled at acute angles. ...22 1/2 degrees I think?
> 
> Interesting discussion here: http://www.thisiscarpentry.com/2011/07/29/miter-angles-miter-saws/
> 
> ...


I believe we had a thread on the flag box. Remember the top corner is regular 45s making it 90 and the other are acute.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Samsmit (Aug 22, 2013)

Thats kinda like my table saw, only slightly better..


----------

